# Source for affordable toggle switches



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

anyone can think of any?

i usually get my staff from china via ebay. best bang for the buck. i got a 20 pack of mini toggles before, but they are small. i didn't save the seller and now anywhere i look the non miniature toggles are 2-5$ a piece. what, really? is that how much they cost (i got 20 minis for 5$ from china IIRC)? 

i'm in need of ~20 simplest on-off toggles and 10 on-off-on, current rating is negligible. anyone has a favorite ebay seller of these saved? or adress of good surplus store (tried the first page google returns already)


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

All the Clifford alarms/keylesses that I sell and install come with a nice toggle switch that never gets installed. I'll see how many I have and let you know. It's a very simple on/off, requires 1 small hole, and the switch presses through the back of the hole with a nut that holds it on.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

tankist said:


> anyone can think of any?
> 
> i usually get my staff from china via ebay.



interesting


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I just got some SPDT(on/off/on) momentaries for around 2.50 each. I don't have the link here at home but I'll post tomorrow when I get it off my work computer.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

O just enter SPDT or SPST or whatever type I am looking for on the EBay home page and see what comes up. I have found that what is available in bulk changes with the week.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Try here:

http://stores.ebay.com/Muffin-Fan-Fans-Man/_i.html?_fsub=15&_sc=1&_sop=1


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How hard did you look.  Here's 10 switches for $6 with free shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pcs-Blue...922?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5d37952a

How about 20 for $9 with free shipping, sounds like the price you were looking for.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-pcs-Blue...282?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5d37b1ea

I searched eBay for *mini toggle switch*


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I have 10 available. I'll donate to the cause if you can use them, just send me your address.....


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hehe , Brad. good catch there. but don't let your imagination go to wild 

Jony, thank you. they look like miniature ones however and i have a lot of them. already
if they indded are the minis, post them here, im sure there is someone who will gladly take them. 
but if these are the regular size, DIBS and thanks!  



> How hard did you look. Here's 10 switches for $6 with free shipping.


TY, but these are mini. i have enough of those 




Davidfd85 said:


> I just got some SPDT(on/off/on) momentaries for around 2.50 each. I don't have the link here at home but I'll post tomorrow when I get it off my work computer.


indeed it looks like that's the normal price. i guess my cheapness will have to open that wallet wider...


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey tank, heres the link I got the switches from.

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/category/730/Switches-Toggle/1.html

They are 2.55 each and work good.

Yeah I know why was the link on my work computer and not my home one. lol Well......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just curious, why not use the mini switches


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

John, i built a mockup switch panel with the small ones and the feel is just not it. needs better "clank!"

thanks David. i know its the typical price, but i was hoping for something cheaper.

but it is resolved. after scouring the net last night i found BGMicro and these guys offered both of two types of switches i need. 1.33$ and 1.66$ 20+10+SnH came up to 50+ , ouch.

with that i think i miscalculated the total quantity, so i will take Jonib on his offer


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Tankist wins.....

Guys, I also have a bunch of push-button style switches if anyone wants those. When you press the switch, it makes up the contact, release the switch and it disconnects. I have several of those available. Some mount like the above switches I posted with a nut, the others push through the front of the hole and bind in place.

Let me know if anyone wants any.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not enough "clank"?  I guess that sort of makes sense.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

well, i never said it is for railroad project 

building these (with some modification to be bit more generic and house additional functionality originaly located on other panels):


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you trying to learn to fly jetliners? What are you planning on doing with that skill? :laugh:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow those panels look real for the most part. What jet is that? I cant exatly tell but I am going to guess A-10 or F-16. I have fixed many of those things on F-14D's and E-2C Naval aircraft. Most of them are just toggles but sometimes they are a multi function switch.

Massey


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

John, 
jetliners i'm already ok with. i used to be quite comfortable with 767-400 simulated by Level-D. this time it is military ground attack jet however. what do i plan? well, well to bomb the ...... of stuff 

Massey.
correct - A-10C  simulated by Eagle Dynamics with their DCS series. a study level simulator built with help of veteran hog pilots. everything pictured are functional controls (well aside of one button and one toggle) precise to a point that i wonder if its discloses any classified info, lol
my two planned panels will house the fuel, electric and armament/HUD controls + couple other essentials. some of them are indeed a 3 position switches, but software will take care of that (once configured)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the A10 is one of the coolest planes, wouldn't you love to get to fly a real one?  Just imagine being a tank driver and you see one of those coming in! :laugh:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

jonyb, many thanks for the switches!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nicely done, Jonyb ... it's great to see forum members helping each other out!

TJ


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

tankist said:


> jonyb, many thanks for the switches!


Yes sir! Hope they work well for you.



tjcruiser said:


> Nicely done, Jonyb ... it's great to see forum members helping each other out!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ! Just glad to be able to help each other out.

I'm an owner of a shop that does car audio, keyless entry/remote start, lift kits, marine audio, LED lighting, etc. If anyone needs anything from that industry, I'd be glad to help out. I've got a full shop of leftovers or parts that have accumulated for the last 15 years. I'm also a manager at a Uranium enrichment facility.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

jonyb said:


> I'm also a manager at a Uranium enrichment facility.


Hey, Big Ed ... did ya' see that? Sounds like you found a power source for those glow-in-the-dark alien green trains of yours!


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

hardy har har....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

jonyb said:


> I'm also a manager at a Uranium enrichment facility.


So, if I'm ever in the market for a low-yield atomic weapon, you're my man? :laugh:


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

We got out of the weapons industry years ago, after Lockheed Martin left us. It's now privately-owned and regulated by Nuclear Regulatory Commission. We're just a small part of the nuclear fuel cycle


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I lived in Wyoming in the late 50's and early 60's, we had lots of Uranium mining going on. I remember marveling at the mountain of waste from processing, and the end product of the production for all that waste was a couple of barrels of Yellow Cake, which was what they shipped out to whoever was doing the next step. Don't think it was that hazardous, at least they didn't seem to be that concerned about people being near it. It did drive a Geiger counter crazy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And who made Geiger Counters? ...

Lionel!


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Of course John, that stuff wouldnt hurt you back then.......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

jonyb said:


> Of course John, that stuff wouldnt hurt you back then.......


I always wondered about that.  Too late to go back and reduce my exposure. :laugh:


----------

